

AVM vs Cybits: Router vendor claims customers can't modify GPLed Linux code - JoshTriplett
http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/465070/43fec23ce5f4527b/

======
JoshTriplett
I found this story quite disturbing: not only does AVM claim that customers
cannot install additional software on the routers that _they purchased_ , but
they explicitly claim that those customers do not have the right to modify
GPLed software on those routers either, despite taking advantage of those
rights themselves.

Quoting the article: "Jaeger said that he asked AVM if it really meant to make
that claim against the GPL software, and AVM affirmed that."

